# Your choice for bib shorts?



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

What is your personal preference for bib shorts? 

Pearl Izumi P.R.O.
Pearl Izumi Elite
Bontrager RXL
Castelli Velocissimo
Gore
Craft Elite
DeSoto 400 Mile

Other?

I recently bought a pair of the Bontrager RL Radio Shack bib shorts on clearance from a LBS. While they fit good, the padding is only comfortable for 20-30 miles. Anything longer is a challenge even with Bag Balm.

So, I ordered a pair of Bianchi bibshorts on clearance from their website. I ordered by the size chart. When the bibs came in, they were too big. I was almost going to exchange them for a smaller pair, but I inspected the chamois and noticed it was quite thin and made by Nalini, which I'm sure is good quality.

I also decided to order a pair of Bontrager RXL Radio Shack bib shorts from the Trek website. They are on clearance for $99 with a regular price of $199. I called customer service first and asked if they fit the same as the RL version I have. I was told they were the same cut, which they are not. They run small, so they are being sent back too. As I compared the RL version and the RXL version, the RXL version definitely has a much better chamois pad than the RL version. The material is much better and the quality superior to the RL version. I was told by Trek customer service that the RXL bibs are the same ones worn by the TdF team. So, I'm thinking of just exchanging them for a bigger size. However, I'm just wondering if there's something else out there that might I might consider rather than exchanging the bibs and just getting my money back.

I looked at the Pearl Izumi P.R.O. bibs along with the DeSoto 400 mile bibs and some others listed above. 

Anyone have any suggestions? I'm looking for something comfortable for long rides.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

I've used the Performance Elite bibs the past couple years for my 30-40 mile rides. They work well for an inexpensive option. Like you, I've been looking for something a little more comfortable. One of the guys at the LBS has suggested either the Specialized RBX which have a rather thick chamois in them as well as the new 2011 Cannondale line. Apparently the cannondales have been redesigned for this year and have a much better chamois in them. I haven't gotten to try either of them yet but just something to think about trying if you have access to a shop that carries them.
While reading around this site I've come to the conclusion that shorts/bibs are much like choosing a saddle. You ask 10 people and you'll probably get 10 different answers. Good luck.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

x 2 PerformanceBike Elite's. My last pair before that were the atrociously priced Assos which died in less than a year. My Elite's are coming up on 2 years, crazy comfy too for $60.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Rapha :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Pearl Izumi Elite, I usually buy them on Ebay...


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

Desoto 400 mile....stopped buying anything else once I found them. In addition to a slightly more compression fit, they have small pockets on each leg and in the back. Good for an extra gel, keys, or a phone.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought a pair of desoto's because of the thread in here. They have nice compression and decent padding for long rides.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Descente


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Besides Gear and Training, where else can one buy the Desoto 400 mile bib shorts? I bought a pair at G&T last year, but they were back ordered for well over three weeks, so I canceled the order. Also had a problem with another item from G&T that they didn't have in stock, so I got a refund on that too. Can't understand how they could charge my card for something they didn't have in stock.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

I have Santini and Netti bibs. The nettis are great on long rides. The Santinis are a little too padded for me but fit great and are a mesh at the front and sides.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Another vote for desoto's. I can pick them up locally at Tri-sports as well, although Gear and Training generally has better prices.. even if they've never shipped for me faster than a couple weeks.. I just order em when the price is good.. not when I NEED them.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

Sugoi rs. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Guymk said:


> Sugoi rs. Pricey but worth it.


Absolutely! I've tried many listed above, and these are the best by far! You can get some good deals on ebay if you watch.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Guymk said:


> Sugoi rs. Pricey but worth it.


How are the Sugoi's on longer distance rides? I haven't seen much for personal reviews on them, but I really like what I saw in the shop.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

If I'm riding 30-50 miles I'll grab any bibs in the closet ... over 50 miles and the Sugoi are the only thing I use.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

P.I. Ultrasensors, Castelli, or the Voler Team kit (ugh).


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have three pairs of Desoto 400 Miles. They are very comfortable on long rides. My Assos FI Uno S5 bibs are also very comfortable on long rides, but cost $$$$$$.


----------



## muskat (Jan 9, 2011)

Pearl Izumi, fits my muscled ass better than the italian brands.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Desoto all the way.........


----------



## Wangster (Feb 23, 2011)

Giordana Tenax are amazing and I hear nothing but great reviews for the formareds


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Desoto 4ever!!!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

squareslinky said:


> *How are the Sugoi's on longer distance rides?* I haven't seen much for personal reviews on them, but I really like what I saw in the shop.


Pretty good for me. The pad is pretty thick so I'm guessing they were designed for some distance. They don't feel bulky though....for me anyway.
Look around for sales. I got my last pair for $55. That's probably a one time only price but you can usually find them marked pretty far down.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't have much say with bibs, its whatever the team provides. But I just bought a pair of santini primo bibs, which are fantastic. I like the coolmax tecno chamois, its foam as opposed to gel, and is the one they used to put in all the pro team issue bibs.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a few pairs of Performance Bike Elite and have no complaints.

I decided to spend a little more last spring and purchased Pearl Izumi P.R.O.and was using them for longer rides 60miles or more. The were ok, no real difference compared to Performance Bike Elites. I aslo notice burring on the butt only after a half a dozen rides.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> Another vote for desoto's. I can pick them up locally at Tri-sports as well, although Gear and Training generally has better prices.. even if they've never shipped for me faster than a couple weeks.. I just order em when the price is good.. not when I NEED them.


Is $140 for normal pricing for Desoto 400 mile bibs?


----------



## Crappymonkey (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anybody tried the DHB bibs from Wiggle?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been using the Performance Elite bibs for years. They fit nicely, padding isn't too thick and you sure can't argue about the price. I've tried several brands, but keep buying the Performance bib shorts. 

I bought my wife a pair of the shorts and she likes them better than the Pearl Izumis that I paid twice as much for.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I've tried a dozen brands but for the most part I stick with my Sugoi RS bibs.... Super comfortable, great fit, great chamois for long rides w/o being bulky.... luckily my team rides in Sugoi gear, so I can grab the bibs consistantly at about $70 a pair (I even get a new pair annually, along with an RS jersey as part of my club fees!)... I've got 4 pairs of RS bibs in my bike-gear drawer now! (Some pairs are 5 or 6 years old!) ....


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

Gearhead65 said:


> Desoto 400 mile....stopped buying anything else once I found them. In addition to a slightly more compression fit, they have small pockets on each leg and in the back. Good for an extra gel, keys, or a phone.


I tried the DeSoto 400 milers, but I do not like the leg pockets-I think jersey pockets are sufficient. Without those, the fit would be perfect- less restriction. The chamois is a very good one.

My favorites to date are Sugoi RSs. I have used them up to 100 miles with comfort. I have had no issues and they have held up well. Last year I put 5000 miles on three pairs and they look pretty new still.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am a fan of the DeSotos when you can find them on sale. If I going to pay $150 for a pair of bibs I will buy Campagnolo bibs out of Europe.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

*Best bib shorts*

Easiest reply ever: 

Assos F1.13 are simply the best and nothing comes close IMHO. Are they outrageously expensive? Given what we all pay for parts, perhaps the one that comes between you and the bike is worth it ... it is when it is this good! But fewer and wash them more often (in the mesh bag they come in, of course).


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

balatoe said:


> I have three pairs of Desoto 400 Miles. They are very comfortable on long rides. My Assos FI Uno S5 bibs are also very comfortable on long rides, but cost $$$$$$.


Ditto on the long distance comfort of Assos FI Uno S5 bibs---pricey at $200 but worth every buck. Great after-sale service as well. At about 1000 miles a cosmetic flaw in the material appeared in mine and one telephone call to their US office from the LBS owner who sold them to me got them replaced with no questions asked. They didn't even ask for the others to be returned (the LBS guy is probably still wearing them which is okay by me since I got a new pair).

The Assos bib was actually recommended to me by a friend who had already been wearing them for quite awhile. When I first put them on, they make everything down below feel a bit crowded for space but within less than a mile the chamois has conformed to a comfortable fit and the boys are happy and content for the next 100 miles or further. 

I started wearing Pearl Izumi's top-of-line Micro Sensor bibs back when the chamois was gray trimmed in yellow and loved them. Same story when the chamois color was changed to solid red in color. They eventually changed to red with narrow black pin-striping and the love affair my butt had had with them for years abruptly ended. I bought two pairs ($159 each) and 10 miles into a ride the heat buildup made it feel like I was riding on sandpaper. 

So I contacted PI customer service and basically was told (in so many words) that the new chamois was good enough for the pro riders they sponsored therefore it most certainly was good enough for a peasant like me. 

Now for the funny part. Soon after I corresponded with the PI guy, not one but two bike magazines wrote reviews on the bibs and both stated that they had gotten the "hot seat" only a few miles into the test rides. I sent copies of both articles to the PI guy and never heard back from him. 

Now, I think PI makes some really great products for the money and not long back bought two of their cycling jackets for my wife and myself. I have not tried the new PRO bibs and they may be okay. But if they have the same red with black pin-striped chamois, I would take them only if they are free and come with ten $20 bills (which I would promptly use to buy another pair of Assos bibs.)


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> Has anybody tried the DHB bibs from Wiggle?


Yes, I got some Wiggle DHB shorts and they are great - thick, firm pad, stays in place, nice feel to the material and good for long distances. I also have Assos F1 Uno and can recommend those too but they cost much more than the DHBs.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm a big believer in Assos bibs. I find them to be exceptional in almost every way. The only downside is the price. I like the FI Uno as the Mille doesn't fit me, and the model above that is ludicrously priced. 

Outside of that, I usually ride what my team gives me (usually free). This year I believe its Hincapie. Last year it was Sugoi and it was a mess. I had to have the stitching in the chammy replaced 3 times because it kept ripping in different places. Not to mention that by the later races it started making a crunching sound (almost like a newspaper being crumpled) in the "gentlemen" area whenever I got into the drops.


----------



## 62tbirder (Mar 8, 2011)

I have Santini and Enduro Pro. Prefer the Santini, although the sizing is on the small side the elastic arm and legs aren't super tight like the Enduros. The Endros are also a bit baggy around the front of the chamois area. Santinis are super comfy for 100 mile rides.


----------



## G**G (Dec 30, 2005)

Santini Pro-team replica bibs are the best I have ever ridden and they can be had for a fair price on CRC. They are light, durable, the chamois is very comfortable and well made too, as are the leg grippers. And they aren't ridiculously long like some brands. Just wish they offered the same bibs in plain black.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I ended up buying the Capo Peloton bib shorts for $107 at realcyclist.com. It was a toss up between those and the Pearl Izumi P.R.O. The sales consultant told me he wears the Capo bib shorts and really likes them. I figured they have to be good if the regular price was nearly $200.

I also picked up a LAS Italian helmet. What I like about the helmet is that it moulds to your head for a perfect fit. It is supposed to be super lightweight too. Regular price was nearly $200 and I got it for $94.

Then, I wnr on Bonktown and saw these Reynolds DV3K T Wheelset for $899. I came really close to buying them, but I think I might have "buying fever", so I had to get off the computer to resist my temptation...


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Haven't worn all that many but the Assos FI Uno work for me so I use them. Have a few pairs that I rotate. Pricey? Not really. They are in line with the high-end bibs from others. Just wait for a sale, a good exchange rate, etc. and buy from a Euro dealer.

I'd love to try out some of the Castelli bibs, but fear I'd like them so much I'd have to ditch my Assos and get a whole new line up.

I really, really don't understand the hand wringing over buying bibs that cost over $100. If you are sitting on a $200 saddle, staring at a $200 stem and holding some $300 bars, why wear uncomfortable bibs? (I'm not saying price = quality in all cases, but I just don't understand the reluctance to spend a bit of money to ride in comfort all day long.) For me, the FI's provide all day comfort, whether I ride for an hour or five. Plus, mine all look brand new after a few seasons.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> Haven't worn all that many but the Assos FI Uno work for me so I use them. ... Pricey? Not really. They are in line with the high-end bibs from others. Just wait for a sale, a good exchange rate, etc. and buy from a Euro dealer.
> ...
> I really, really don't understand the hand wringing over buying bibs that cost over $100. If you are sitting on a $200 saddle, staring at a $200 stem and holding some $300 bars, why wear uncomfortable bibs? (I'm not saying price = quality in all cases, but I just don't understand the reluctance to spend a bit of money to ride in comfort all day long.)


Agreed: few things are better value than the item that allows you to ride more (and makes you want to stay out longer and ride more often). Getting quality cycling clothing almost always rewards far more for the $ than component upgrades.


----------



## oxidefilm (Dec 10, 2007)

Sugoi RS are the best...no question. Desoto are a close second.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

All these choices and not a one of them are carried by local shops. Do you guys order them online or are you fortunate enough to have a shop close that carries more than PI, Cannondale, Specialized, or Endura. I really want to try a pair of Sugoi RSE's but can't find them for 100 miles.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

Trbogolf said:


> All these choices and not a one of them are carried by local shops. Do you guys order them online or are you fortunate enough to have a shop close that carries more than PI, Cannondale, Specialized, or Endura. I really want to try a pair of Sugoi RSE's but can't find them for 100 miles.



I buy my bibs on ocassion from a LBS but if I see a sale online for a lot off, I go with that. If buying online is only about saving $10-15 , then I buy at the LBS .


Anyone try the Sugoi RSE? I cannot decide between the RS and RSE. I have the RS and love 'em.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

adjtogo said:


> What is your personal preference for bib shorts?
> 
> Pearl Izumi P.R.O.
> Pearl Izumi Elite
> ...


Another instance where somebody shouldn't buy something mail order (when they are unsure what they want). Go to a well stocked LBS and try on some bibs, pay full retail (since you don't have a relationship there), and then you will find a comfortable pair.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think Voler probably makes the cheapest _good_ bibs and shorts. They're not great, but good enough. 

I've been really happy with Loius Garneau's upper end of team gear, but they now seem to have a nice non-team upper end. I'm considering buying some later this year for some really long rides.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

I'f you're in San Diego check out calbike in La Jolla. If you're near the XL size, they have desotos at half price. Just picked up the last L in black for $72. I'm going on my first ride with them today but the pad feels super padded and they seem to be very well built. The compression on the legs is definitely noticeable but not constricting. Also, the bib top portion is very comfortable and pretty high-cut. BTW - they also had some hincapie bibs at half off. I grabbed the last pair of L and have used them twice. They were amazingly comfortable. I have 2 sets of Performace ultras that will probably only be grabbed on short training rides from now on. Once I moved to a Fizik antares saddle, the quality of the pad became very important. I can ride forever on the Hincapies and noticed soreness with the performances ultras. Now... What to use for the Solvang century this Saturday?


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I like Craft the best, for fit and comfort. But I'm old and fat.

I also got a pair of Campy on sale at BonkTown I think. But in Italian I get 3XL. I haven't gotten a chance to try them out yet though.


----------



## nelson (Dec 20, 2001)

adjtogo said:


> I was told by Trek customer service that the RXL bibs are the same ones worn by the TdF team. So, I'm thinking of just exchanging them for a bigger size. However, I'm just wondering if there's something else out there that might I might consider rather than exchanging the bibs and just getting my money back.


The Trek/Bontrager Radio Shack shorts are definitely NOT the ones used by the team. The team is sponsored by NIKE and the official clothing will all have the NIKE swoosh.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Castelli Aero Bibs, about $250 a pair. But I love them. Have two pair. Even after a 100 miles still feel good. 

Don't get cheap on shorts, there is too much riding on it!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

oxidefilm said:


> Sugoi RS are the best...no question. Desoto are a close second.


I guess it comes down to a personal preference. I love my Sugois. They've been good for long distances. I tried the DeSoto shorts because of recommendations. When I first looked at them, I didn't see how they could be as nice. However, when it comes to long rides, I always wear the DeSoto shorts. 
I did see some Capo shorts the other day, and the chamois seems very similar to the DeSoto.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

any of you guys wearing the Assos do any of you have the 
T FI.UnoLogo? They appear to have a short inseam compared to the other shorts?


----------



## guyc (Mar 16, 2011)

Castelli Free Aero Race for me. After seeing me through the Etape last year with no ill-effects they've cemented themselves as first-choice.

I will be trying some Body Paints this summer though.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Those of you wearing Sugoi, Desoto, or the Assos Mille S5: How thick is the material? Just wondering if they're see through or not. Some pictures I've found of the Sugoi online you can defininetly see through. Not too bad, and could have just been the extreme lighting they used for the photos. 
I don't have a dealer close to try them out so I'll be ordering a couple pair to try soon.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Trbogolf said:


> Those of you wearing Sugoi, Desoto, or the Assos Mille S5: How thick is the material? Just wondering if they're see through or not. Some pictures I've found of the Sugoi online you can defininetly see through. Not too bad, and could have just been the extreme lighting they used for the photos.
> I don't have a dealer close to try them out so I'll be ordering a couple pair to try soon.



I've got the Sugoi RS in various colours of Black and Blue and none of mine are see-through.... the only shorts I have that are see through are my old Castelli shorts!


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

twiggy said:


> I've got the Sugoi RS in various colours of Black and Blue and none of mine are see-through.... the only shorts I have that are see through are my old Castelli shorts!


Thanks. Makes me feel better.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

My favorites:
Assos FI.Mille- long rides
Rapha team- training/racing
DeSoto 400 Mile- long/hot rides, trainer
Hincapie mid-range- training/racing
Vermarc mid-range- commuting/training/trainer/racing
Descente mid-range- commuting/cold weather
Capo mid-range- training

I used to love Pearl Izumi, mainly because they were pretty darn durable. Then I lost some weight and I started chafing and getting saddle sores. That prompted me to explore other brands, and I found other bibs that suited my anatomy better. Since we only have three contact points (hands, butt, feet), I generally don't mind spending extra for a superior product.

I shop the sales/coupons and hit eBay for NOS clothes, which keeps the expense down. The big thing is to find a brand (or brands) that fit _YOU_. Otherwise you're going to have to get a second mortgage to pay for all of the chamois cream.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

My team just got our new kit in from Bicycle Line. Their top-of-the-line chamois is excellent. It may replace the Sugoi RS bibs as my new favourite. Their website is terrible and they don't have much of a North American distribution network, but they have a great team project and short lead times...


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

So far, my favorites are Vermarc and Giordana (team kit), with Pearl Izumi P.R.O. not far behind. However, I'll have to give the Desoto 400 mile bibs a shot.


----------



## psychorider (Nov 12, 2009)

I just got a pair of Desoto. They are definitely high quality construction and as comfortable as any of the much more expensive high end European brands.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay, so I have studied this thread and originally was trying to make a decision among Desoto 400, Sugoi RS and Assos F.I. Mille S5. I have read several comments elsewhere (such as Amazon.com) regarding premature wear for the Sugoi. Based on that, I am trying to decide between Desoto 400 and Assos F.I. Mille S5. I have a bit of a winter belly that I hope to lose.

I would greatly appreciate hearing more about experiences by persons who have tried two or more of these bib shorts.

Thank you.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*question for all you DeSoto fans*

After seeing good comments about the DeSoto 400's I picked up a pair over winter when they were on sale. I used them for one or two short 25 mile rides but that is not much of a test. I tried them yesterday on a 50 mile ride. I ended up with some light abrasions on my butt. Not from any seam or stitching but from the surface material of the pad right at the seat contact point. No broken skin but it was noticeable. Is there a "break-in" period with the pad where maybe it softens up? Anyone else have this issue? I really wanted to love these bibs but right now I have others that do better at that distance


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Specialized RBX, by far the best for me, so far. Had them for three years now, although wearing thin, the best. Second: Performance Elite. I just received my AeroTech Designs bibs and am very happy with them so far. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I ride several - sponsored kits are from Verge, I wear it a lot but find the pad to be too big. 

I also have owned a few pearl izumi products, and found them functional. 

I splurged recently, and picked up a pair of Assos f1 Uno S5 bibs, and they are incredible. The fit, the just right chamois, the leg bands that don't bother my skin, its just so well thought out. Given how good they are, it makes me wonder how the higher end assos can be significantly better... for now I'm not willing to pay to find out.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Hooben said:


> Pearl Izumi Elite, I usually buy them on Ebay...


Just bought a pair... from ebay


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> Agreed: few things are better value than the item that allows you to ride more (and makes you want to stay out longer and ride more often). Getting quality cycling clothing almost always rewards far more for the $ than component upgrades.


Yep. You ride longer, thus become faster. Great upgrade.

I recently got new gloves too. When I don't feel discomfort from my ass
or my hands, I ride harder.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> When I can't feel anything in my ass and hands, I ride REALLY hard.


Is this c0de?


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> Is this c0de?


I guess if something is on your mind, you can read into it whatever you want.
Do you have something you want to share with the group?


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just arrived in the mail: 2011 De Soto 400 mile bibs. Going to try it today and i hope this $151 bib is worth it!

Current Bibs i own:
(2) Performance Elites 2009
(1) Louis Louis Garneau Comp Bib 2011
(NEW) De Soto 400 Mile Bibs 2011


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

Castelli Free Aero Race for me.

I got a great deal on them, and won't be going back to cheaper. I'll have to try assos and sugoi one of these days.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Louis Garneau Neo Power bib... nice compression-type material (a little thick, so during a really hot summer they may feel a bit warm), good chamois, and the leg bands aren't cheap elastic.


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

shotokun16 said:


> Just arrived in the mail: 2011 De Soto 400 mile bibs. Going to try it today and i hope this $151 bib is worth it!
> 
> Current Bibs i own:
> (2) Performance Elites 2009
> ...


Aite im bought. Within the first 15 miles i've noticed that my avg speed increased by 2mph+ due to unbelievable comfort. However after coming back the next 15 miles was a pain (12-13% grade could be a reason) and i think my arse is still trying to break in.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

19surf74 said:


> Desoto 4ever!!!



+1000:thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Assos Mille S5
Assos F1.13 S5
Giordana Lazer
Voler
Pearl Izumi (cheap ones)

In that order. For Assos, it all depends on how rough the roads are. Mille for dirt road days with lots of broken pavement, F1.13s for good roads.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*+1*



Wangster said:


> Giordana Tenax are amazing and I hear nothing but great reviews for the formareds


These are my favourite bibs hands down.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

adjtogo said:


> What is your personal preference for bib shorts?
> 
> Pearl Izumi P.R.O.
> Pearl Izumi Elite
> ...


I bought the team bontrager bibs on sale as well along with some race bibs - which I like better - much better chamois.

OTB


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

You cant go wrong with these Top of the Line Giordana Forma Red Carbon Bibs

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120721604253&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

I really like my De Marchi bibs. They feel like they just disappear after a couple of minutes on the bike. The Contour Plus has a thinner pad and the front isn't too high, which makes for easy nature breaks. The Contour Evo has a slightly thicker pad, so maybe a little better for longer distances. The Evo goes a little higher in the front, but the straps are super-comfortable. The lycra breathes very well. They are both a little shorter in the legs than some others. I haven't decided if I prefer more coverage for compression or higher tan lines. 

By comparison, I also got a pair of Sugoi RSE that feel like diapers: too much chamois bulk and not much room in the crotch. The straps are also much shorter, and the front is pretty high. On the plus side, they have good compression and are longer in the legs. Could be I just need to size up, but then the compression wouldn't be as good. Who knows, they may be perfect for somone a little shorter in the torso who prefers belly coverage. I only wore them for a couple of rides, so they will probably go up on eBay this week.


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

[Double post.]


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

I love my Assos F1 Mille shorts. They're expensive, but absolutely fabulous for long rides.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

DaveG said:


> After seeing good comments about the DeSoto 400's I picked up a pair over winter when they were on sale. I used them for one or two short 25 mile rides but that is not much of a test. I tried them yesterday on a 50 mile ride. I ended up with some light abrasions on my butt. Not from any seam or stitching but from the surface material of the pad right at the seat contact point. No broken skin but it was noticeable. Is there a "break-in" period with the pad where maybe it softens up? Anyone else have this issue? I really wanted to love these bibs but right now I have others that do better at that distance



Never had that. I own 6 pairs of them and all I use for chamois cream is a little bit of bag balm, which I apply to my body instead of the chamois. Unfortunately, not every pair of bibs work for everyone.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Just got home from a 5 day stage race in Thailand - team was sponsored with Rapha bib's and everyone on the team was raving - no saddle sore discussions and the fit was good for all. 

At $220 they are quite pricey but well worth it if you spend a lot of time on the bike. 
http://www.rapha.cc/pro-team-bib-shorts


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

The Bontrager RXL shorts are not bad!! I’m sure some of the others mentioned here are worth a try, but for $149.00 these will get the job done for you!


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

aries14 said:


> The Bontrager RXL shorts are not bad!! I’m sure some of the others mentioned here are worth a try, but for $149.00 these will get the job done for you!



Not to be a Bontrager hater but I have never heard of them making bibs and for $149.00? Man stick with the Giordana Carbon Bib, its been Proven at the peloton. And for another $20.00 you can get an ASSOS S5 Uno and the bontrager wont even come close. I own both the Assos and Giordana and they are very comfortable. IMO

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120721604253&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ASSOS-T-FI-...US_Men_s_Athletic_Apparel&hash=item27bacc7778


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

My current favorite pairs for long rides are my pairs of Castelli Endurance bibs. They do really well even over a 100 miles. Of course, I definitely recommend Assos as well(Uno,Mille,T607(cold rides)).For shorter rides, Velocissimos are nice and look great. Also very happy with my Rapha Team bibs,too...


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I received my Sugoi RS bibs tonight. A great price on the ones that have white side panels. Only one problem - the white panels are see-through. I am very disappointed. The leg grippers, chamois and fit all felt great. But back they go in the morning.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

rgordin said:


> I received my Sugoi RS bibs tonight. A great price on the ones that have white side panels. Only one problem - the white panels are see-through. I am very disappointed. The leg grippers, chamois and fit all felt great. But back they go in the morning.


Hmmm. I was thinking of getting a pair. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it just with the white panels?


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Hughsdad said:


> Hmmm. I was thinking of getting a pair. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it just with the white panels?


The only hints I saw about this were post 53 in this thread and post 14 here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=235235&highlight=sugoi

Oddly, I am close to the size of the author of post 14 and also had a large. The white panels are more than a "tad see through."

The only other issue I read about were some complaints (Amazon and Performance) about premature wear with these bibs. I decided to try them anyway because I found a site selling the white panel ones (only) for $75 after all the discounts.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I got a pair of Pactemos  my bum feels alive at a end of a nice ride


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey, I'll throw my vote into the ring. Craft Elite. $90 with discount from PBK. 

I like them.


----------



## Toff (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone know of any place with decent prices on the Sugoi RS right now?

I wore my old Sugois out and am not as happy with my Pearls.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Hammer Nutrition has both *Volers* and *Bergamos*.
You may not like the graphics and advertising, but I am surprised that no one has mentioned the Hammer bibs yet. 

They have Volers best for like $70
And a couple years ago they started with Bergamo's which are incidentally the best bibs I have worn in many years for $90. The Bergamos are very high end bibs, so don't let the price fool you. The chamois is all day comfort and the leg grips are non-elastic but hold super. 

HTH
zac


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*I'll try again*



Mdeth1313 said:


> Never had that. I own 6 pairs of them and all I use for chamois cream is a little bit of bag balm, which I apply to my body instead of the chamois. Unfortunately, not every pair of bibs work for everyone.


I will try them again on a longer ride with Bag Balm (which is what I usually use for rider over 50 miles). I realize that every bib fits each person differently, but I am starting to collect a drawer full of expensive bibs that aren't all that comfortable. I was hoping these would fit the bill for my century shorts


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone know how the Craft elite attack bibs compare to assos uno bibs?


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Just recieved Sugoi RS Bib Shorts for my birthday yesterday, my first time. I've heard once I go bib I will never go back.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

Tommy Walker said:


> I've heard once I go bib I will never go back.


That's what happened to me. I thought that was ridiculous but I ended up with 6 pairs of desoto's. Only time I've put shorts on again was over the winter for a spin class....but they don't really count


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Another vote for Performance Elites, I wear the bibs with the red pad. They've been very comfortable even on longer rides.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

*performance ultra bib shorts*

cheap and effective


----------



## 62tbirder (Mar 8, 2011)

Tommy Walker said:


> I've heard once I go bib I will never go back.


+1
I have drawers full of good shorts that will never get worn again.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

62tbirder said:


> +1
> I have drawers full of good shorts that will never get worn again.


+1
No pressure around your gut...


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Pearl Izumi Elite are my favorite so far.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok guys my pearl pros are not cutting it. It may be the saddle (long story), but I will try new shorts first. I do alot of hot weather riding in az.....

So Assos H FI.Uno S5 Shorts for $190 or Desoto 400 mile shorts for $130??


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

I picked up my first bibs last week, Specialized BG SL ones, with the red & white Specialized splash. To be honest, he main reason I picked these over others is because the butt is all red, and I think it would help me be seen by drivers. 

My only worry is they feel a little on the small side (medium size on 5'9" 168lb frame), but if they stretch a little they should be fine (as long as I keep the extra weight off).

My wife and son had a good laugh at them. My son says I look like Borat in them.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Toff said:


> Anyone know of any place with decent prices on the Sugoi RS right now?
> 
> I wore my old Sugois out and am not as happy with my Pearls.



Yes, I just ordered some Sugois from The Tri Shop in Canton, MI

http://www.thetrishop.com/

Use this,
"New Customer Appreciation" Offer = 10% Off & Free Shipping on orders over $49. Coupon code: TRIUS10

Free shipping and a "Just Tri" Fit Guarantee if you are not sure of the size, (I found the 2011 RS Bibs to run a little smaller than the 2007, 2008 bibs)

Total cost 116.99 , delivered in 3 days


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Hundminen said:


> I picked up my first bibs last week, Specialized BG SL ones, with the red & white Specialized splash. To be honest, he main reason I picked these over others is because the butt is all red, and I think it would help me be seen by drivers.
> 
> My only worry is they feel a little on the small side (medium size on 5'9" 168lb frame), but if they stretch a little they should be fine (as long as I keep the extra weight off).
> 
> My wife and son had a good laugh at them. My son says I look like Borat in them.


Those are the ones I want but in black.

The first time I wore my shorts and jersey, the wife and kids laugh at me too


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _My wife and son had a good laugh at them. My son says I look like Borat in them.
> _


They'll both stop laughing when they see how smokin' hot Sacha Baron Cohen aka Borat's wife is.


----------



## mandr007 (May 15, 2011)

Castelli Ganna Red bibs from Bonktown for the same reason Muskat likes PI. Just right for my square German arse.


----------



## psyklist (Jun 2, 2010)

Rapha for me too - they improve with age!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Recently snagged some DeMarchi team-issue stuff. Best bibs and chamois I've ever used. The only thing they lack are compression cuffs, otherwise they'd be absolutely perfect.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I've got a pair of the Assos H FI.Uno S5 Shorts. I picked up a pair to try and like them, but not enough to purchase a second pair for that price. My lbs sells Santini bibs via shop branded for $75 and I have been very happy with them. The Castelli Velocissimo bibs are also very nice and well price pointed (around $120). If you're willing to spend the $$$ on a pair, I'd look to a pair of Rapha's. I've only heard good things about them.


----------



## Ack (Feb 9, 2009)

Hundminen said:


> I picked up my first bibs last week, Specialized BG SL ones, with the red & white Specialized splash. To be honest, he main reason I picked these over others is because the butt is all red, and I think it would help me be seen by drivers.
> 
> My only worry is they feel a little on the small side (medium size on 5'9" 168lb frame), but if they stretch a little they should be fine (as long as I keep the extra weight off).
> 
> My wife and son had a good laugh at them. My son says I look like Borat in them.


I have a pair of 2011 BG Comp bibs in a large if you need some a little bigger....wore them only a couple times and just can't get used to them. Shoot me a PM if you might be interested.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

AZPOWERHOUSE said:


> Ok guys my pearl pros are not cutting it. It may be the saddle (long story), but I will try new shorts first. I do alot of hot weather riding in az.....
> 
> So Assos H FI.Uno S5 Shorts for $190 or Desoto 400 mile shorts for $130??


I like the Assos better. Had the Desoto sold them and got the Assos.

Norm


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I would appreciate comments about Gore Xenon and Gore Xenon Sonic bibs. Thank you.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 13, 2011)

Pearl Elites
Louis Garneau don't know the name
Castelli body paint 
Descente knickers


----------



## elvisvelo (Sep 24, 2008)

*I went out and got the Sugoi RS...*

after all of the raves I have read here, and it seems pretty good after a brief zip around the 'hood.

I do have to add that my Nalini bibs are the most comfortable bottoms I have ever used.
I don't know the model, but I do need to find some more Nalini. The pads under the sit bones are unique. That is all I can say, you have to feel it--your sit bone area will not chafe, or get sore.


----------



## ryan.waldvogel (Jun 13, 2011)

I am a big Pearl Izumi fan! They cost a bit more, but well worth the extra fundage! Also have had a couple of pairs that have been VERY durable


----------



## steve530 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a pair of Performance Ultra II bibs that are pretty nice for the price. I just bought a pair of the new PI PRO with In-R-Cool. I've only used them 2 or 3 times, but they are really nice. Expensive, but nice.


----------



## jsk0307 (Apr 25, 2011)

steve530 said:


> I have a pair of Performance Ultra II bibs that are pretty nice for the price.


Just bought a pair on Friday on sale for $70. Put about 140 miles on them over the weekend. The chamois is thicker than what I'm used to but after a while I didn't notice it anymore. Otherwise they felt great. Didn't even need to use chamois buttr. 

This is my first pair of bibs. I can already tell I'm hooked and won't be going back to shorts.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

steve530 said:


> I have a pair of Performance Ultra II bibs that are pretty nice for the price. I just bought a pair of the new PI PRO with In-R-Cool. I've only used them 2 or 3 times, but they are really nice. Expensive, but nice.


Funny you say that, I have the same ones and I can't stand the material or high they ride in the back and front. I love the pair of Sugoi RS I have though, super comfortable.


----------



## steve530 (Mar 31, 2011)

mtrider05 said:


> Funny you say that, I have the same ones and I can't stand the material or high they ride in the back and front. I love the pair of Sugoi RS I have though, super comfortable.


People are different. I really like the PI PRO material. But I'm not sure I like how high they come up in the front and back.


----------



## steve530 (Mar 31, 2011)

jsk0307 said:


> Just bought a pair on Friday on sale for $70. Put about 140 miles on them over the weekend. The chamois is thicker than what I'm used to but after a while I didn't notice it anymore. Otherwise they felt great. Didn't even need to use chamois buttr.
> 
> This is my first pair of bibs. I can already tell I'm hooked and won't be going back to shorts.


I think that chamois is pretty good. It feels good and protects the soft parts well. 

Yea, you're hooked now. You start out on inexpensive Performance bibs, next thing you know you're hitting the expensive stuff. It's an addition.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bib shorts must be like saddles -- what is comfortable is individual fit. Based on comments in this thread, I bought some Pearl Izumi Elite bibs over the weekend and wore them during my bike commute yesterday. These are the most uncomfortable shorts I have ever worn! Even though my commute is just 10-12 miles each way, I couldn't wait for the ride to be over. The pad wasn't wide enough to cushion my sit bones at all. Very disappointed, particularly for shorts that cost $125 -- double what I paid for my last pair of Volers that are much, much more comfortable.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> Bib shorts must be like saddles -- what is comfortable is individual fit. Based on comments in this thread, I bought some Pearl Izumi Elite bibs over the weekend and wore them during my bike commute yesterday. These are the most uncomfortable shorts I have ever worn! Even though my commute is just 10-12 miles each way, I couldn't wait for the ride to be over. The pad wasn't wide enough to cushion my sit bones at all. Very disappointed, particularly for shorts that cost $125 -- double what I paid for my last pair of Volers that are much, much more comfortable.


PI is one of the most overpriced and overrated companies on the market. I can usually get better bibs and a jersey for what PI wants for their shorts and bibs.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

This is addictive. First time I wore bibs was this spring and I just ordered my third pair. I found the Desoto 400 bibs at the www.thetrishop.com for $140 and I got a $25 coupon for signing up for the mailing list, which I applied. Shipping is free. You can order two pair in different sizes and return one with them covering the shipping (new condition). So for that offer, I thought I would try a pair. So far I have the Descente Endurance, which I like a lot (though it irritated my left shoulder a bit on the first few rides) and Assos Mille S5, which I liked much better on the second use than the first.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, I exchanged the Pearl Izumi Elite bibs for some Performance Ultras. The Performance bibs were not only way more comfortable, but they cost about $35 less. I might just buy another pair of them.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

spade2you said:


> PI is one of the most overpriced and overrated companies on the market. I can usually get better bibs and a jersey for what PI wants for their shorts and bibs.


This /\

The ONLY pair of bibs I could wear of theirs are the old attack model. The chamois in the Pro model was like sandpaper...

I'm sticking by my initial assessment: Assos and Giordana are king of MY ass. The Verge bibs of my team kit are ok, but the chamois is so bloody thick and bulky, it takes 10 miles for it to settle in place happily.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> This /\
> 
> The ONLY pair of bibs I could wear of theirs are the old attack model. The chamois in the Pro model was like sandpaper...
> 
> I'm sticking by my initial assessment: Assos and Giordana are king of MY ass. The Verge bibs of my team kit are ok, but the chamois is so bloody thick and bulky, it takes 10 miles for it to settle in place happily.


Some of PIs older stuff was amazing. I still have a pair from '03 (I think) that had a orange/yellow colored pad that had an old style chamois that I still find amazing. The shorts are getting a little transparent, but they're great for long indoor rides at home.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Just bought some Sugoi RS and they are the best ones I've had, no contest.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just got Girodana FormaRed Carbons in the mail, I pulled them out of the package and thought there's no way in hell these are fitting, they are tiny. Turns out the fit like glove, can't wait to ride them in the morning.


----------



## leoseller7 (Feb 23, 2010)

*BL - Bicycle Line*

You know these have been working for me for ages, a relatively small company called Bicycle Line out for Italy (Hand made in Italy)

BL Veloce Bibs

BL Texas bibs(for really hot weather rides)

Check them out, good prices too

bicycle-line


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

recently purchased and rode the De Soto 400mile bib short (limited edition #6), so far its my favorite of what i own by far (i.e Livestrong shorts and Velocissimo).

Sugoi RS looked and felt nice as well when i tried them on and were my second choice only to be out done by the DS400mi comfort along with the great design.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

masornia925 said:


> recently purchased and rode the De Soto 400mile bib short (limited edition #6), so far its my favorite of what i own by far (i.e Livestrong shorts and Velocissimo).
> 
> Sugoi RS looked and felt nice as well when i tried them on and were my second choice only to be out done by the DS400mi comfort along with the great design.


Where did you find Desoto 400mi? I am having a hard time finding them online other then Desoto home site.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

lucky13 said:


> Where did you find Desoto 400mi? I am having a hard time finding them online other then Desoto home site.


did you try Gear & Training?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

They are on ebay and Amazon.com too.


----------



## go930 (Jun 18, 2011)

Assos


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

lucky13 said:


> Where did you find Desoto 400mi? I am having a hard time finding them online other then Desoto home site.


See post #122 for a good price on DeSoto (and Sugoi RS as well) and a chance to order two for sizing and return one at no cost.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*My favorites*

I commute about 150 miles per week and LOVE a good pair of bibs. My three favorites:

1. Assos F.I. 13 S5 Bib Shorts - hands down favorite. My go-to bib. Very comfortable.

2. Pearl Izumi Pro - love these and they seem to last.

3. Giordana FormaRed Carbons - I actually love these maybe the most, but they did not last a full year. After 50 washings they are thread bare and you can see thru them (delicate wash cycle, never in the dryer). The designs of these shorts is a very thin material and I still wear my thread bare thin ones on hot days. Very comfortable.

I switched to bibs a few years ago and cannot imagine wearing shorts any more.

bikerneil


----------

